# Double bit Tomahawk



## ga.farrier (Feb 21, 2017)

Bumped up some 5160 coil spring, punched and forged out this double bit Tomahawk. Forging an identical double bit was harder than making two identical knives , for me anyway. I tried to make the holster what I felt was period correct, laced with no stitching.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 22, 2017)

Looks very cool and sharp!!!!!!!! Nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2017)

Very nice!!!


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 22, 2017)

I bet getting both sides the same was a nightmare. 
Very nice hawk.


----------



## ga.farrier (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks guys, The doubles are tough when you have to bump up the steel so much. If I start with a piece of steel that's more conducive to making a hawk it's much easier. There's so much forging it's really hard to justify the time to do much file work or anything very fancy. Most of these I just polish up nice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2017)

I like it, bet it was tough.


----------

